# welcome two new EO mods: ribran and Beryl from Northallerton



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that we have two new moderators for English Only:
Ribran from Texas and Beryl from Northallerton

I look forward to working with them both!

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Oh!   *Welcome to the team*, Beryl from Northallerton and Ribran! Cheers!


----------



## Hector9

Congratulations to both!!

I was reading the forum when I read a ribran's post and then I noticed the tag "_Moderator_" under his avatar picture.

Then I thought "_What a surprise! Is this true? Maybe He changed it by himself, how can I do the same?_" and came here to see if there was something related to it  (I mean, this thread)

You both deserved it but now ribran you still have the duty to help on the English-Spanish forums as well  Don't forget us!

Well done


----------



## Loob

Congratulations, ribran and Beryl


----------



## Gévy

Welcome to the team, Ribran and Beryl !


----------



## Cagey

I am so very pleased that you have joined us, Ribran and Beryl.


----------



## Vanda

Ribran and Beryl, so now you are out of the closet. 
Bem-vindos ao time!


----------



## ribran

Thanks, everyone! I'm so happy to be a WR dictator moderator.


----------



## Peterdg

So, ribran, you've been hiding in EO; that's why we don't see you anymore in the Spanish forums. 

Congratulations!! 

And, pay us a visit every now and then

PS. 

How blunt can one be? I just forgot about Beryl

Of course, also to Beryl: congratulations!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard guys


----------



## ewie




----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome aboard, Ribran and Beryl!


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Many thanks to all the greeters, and may I extend a special heartfelt thanks to Cagey and ribs without whose patience I should never have made it across.
Ongi etorri?


----------



## Egmont

Congratulations on your elevation to the - words fail me. But congratulations, anyhow.


Beryl from Northallerton said:


> ...Ongi etorri?


"Welcome," in Basque.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Thank you Mr Egmont.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Hey, I've just noticed your conversion! Congrats to you both .


----------



## ribran

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Thank you Mr Egmont.



That's all Ewie can say after 30 years of lessons.


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome to the team Ribran!!!!

Now I have a neighbor here 


Welcome Beryl from Northallerton!


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

We have no neighbours here - they all left.


----------

